# Uber and Venmo



## DaDris09 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm considering putting sign in my back seat/window. Any thoughts on this? .... Has anyone tried before?


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Haven't put signs up, but have had many college kids tip via Venmo. It seems to be all the rage right now for online money exchange.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

This makes it seem like you are pressuring pax to tip with great service.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> Haven't put signs up, but have had many college kids tip via Venmo. It seems to be all the rage right now for online money exchange.


 Noticed a few people talking about Venmo as well. What happened to PayPal that's what I use exclusively.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Noticed a few people talking about Venmo as well. What happened to PayPal that's what I use exclusively.


Paypal is equal to Myspace, and Venmo is equal to Snapchat. Lol!!!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> Paypal is equal to Myspace, and Venmo is equal to Snapchat. Lol!!!


 What makes it so much better lol I would argue PayPal is used exclusively in the ecommerce space, never even seen Venmo when making online purchases.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> What makes it so much better lol I would argue PayPal is used exclusively in the ecommerce space, never even seen Venmo when making online purchases.


Nothing makes it better, except cool emojis and it's more like a social media site. LOL.

It's more to the younger generations liking.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Also it seems more set up for people to exchange money, not for online purchases.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> Nothing makes it better, except cool emojis and it's more like a social media site. LOL.
> 
> It's more to the younger generations liking.


It was at that point that MikesUber realized..

He's old (okay maybe not - 29)

Why would you need to send emojis with your payment? Why not just PAY then continue texting w/ emojis lol


----------

